# Help! Rpr Colovaginal Fistula



## acbarnes (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been having problems appealing 44799 unlisted procedure. To my knowledge no code exists for a colovaginal fistula repair. This is usually when the colon (not rectum, bladder, urethra,etc) is stuck down to the vagina. Usually, these patients do not have a uterus. Ins companies keep telling us that a better code exists but cannot tell us what. The only thing I can think of is that they wanting a repair rectovaginal code. However, in these cases it is the intestine/colon and not the rectum. One MD has suggested billing a colporrhaphy (57200) but isn't this code primary used for vaginal trauma repair? Has anyone come across this? Any suggestions?

Anna Barnes, CPC, CGSCS


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

acbarnes said:


> I have been having problems appealing 44799 unlisted procedure. To my knowledge no code exists for a colovaginal fistula repair. This is usually when the colon (not rectum, bladder, urethra,etc) is stuck down to the vagina. Usually, these patients do not have a uterus. Ins companies keep telling us that a better code exists but cannot tell us what. The only thing I can think of is that they wanting a repair rectovaginal code. However, in these cases it is the intestine/colon and not the rectum. One MD has suggested billing a colporrhaphy (57200) but isn't this code primary used for vaginal trauma repair? Has anyone come across this? Any suggestions?
> 
> Anna Barnes, CPC, CGSCS



I come up with a 58999 (unlisted, female genital system) which is still unlisted, but 3M takes me here when I go through repair, fistula, colovaginal. Sorry, can't be more definitive than this.


----------



## mhvw (May 18, 2009)

*mhvw*

I would try the 57300 or 57305 for repair.


----------

